# Sound card not detected. (2.6.24-gentoo-r4) [SOLVED]

## Lucr0n

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:0f.0 Multimedia controller: NEC Corporation PowerVR 3D (rev 01)

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

```

cat /proc/asound/cards 

--- no soundcards ---

```

The sound card is an older Sound Blaster Live, I'm not sure the exact model because I don't want to open up my computer unless I have to.Last edited by Lucr0n on Wed Jun 04, 2008 2:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Has this board ever worked in this machine?  Does it work in Windows?

The reason I ask is that I've seen some PCI boards simply do not work and do not even enumerate (meaning, does not show up in lspci) in SOME older boards.  And it's manufacturer dependent.  I have a Tekram 440BX board that does not enumerate any PCI2.2 boards, but I have a 440LX board (66MHz) that does!

If it does not show up in lspci, getting it to work gets quite a bit harder (or possibly impossible.)

----------

## Lucr0n

Yes, the sound card worked fine in Windows 2000. I decided to install a different sound card and it didn't show up either.

EDIT: I replaced the sound card with a newer one out of a different desktop and it works fine. Gentoo just didn't like my old SB for some reason, it works great with Windows.

----------

